# How do you properly measure a spoke lenght.



## Ventura Roubaix

I want to replace the spokes and nipples that I had reused in building my first wheel, had a non-drive side break today, and I want to be able to trust my spokes an nipples when I go off on a long ride. So I need to know how to measure existing spokes properly, from what point on the j-bend to the end of threaded end?


----------



## millerasm

spokes are measured in mm's most LBS have a spoke ruler that you place the J bend in and measure it out, other that I've seen people measure from the base of the J bed or from the center to the J bend to the end of the spoke.


----------



## Ventura Roubaix

Nearest LBS is over a hour away, and I was going to order online. I need to know at what point to measure at on the j-bend. I saw one thread on a forum that said to measure form were the bend seats on the hub, which I assume would be from the inside edge of the j-bend.


----------



## RHankey

Measure from the center of the j-bend to the end of the spoke.


----------



## Ventura Roubaix

Ok, if i'm measuring right I come up with 282.5 mm for the nds spoke, and 277 for the ds spoke so do I get the 282mm or go up to the 284mm for the nds, and do I round up or down for the ds(276 or 278 mm spoke lenght).,


----------



## millerasm

if you have double wall rims go with the 284mm spoke.


----------



## Ventura Roubaix

millerasm said:


> if you have double wall rims go with the 284mm spoke.


Its a Kinlin 270 rim, not sure if double wall or not, plus I already have some spokes that came off of the rim and am taking measurements from them.


----------



## ericm979

Measure from the base of the j-bend. The Park spoke measuring tool has a hole for the spoke to hook into.

You can round up or down within 1mm.


----------



## Kontact

millerasm said:


> if you have double wall rims go with the 284mm spoke.


Why would he go up from the existing spoke length? He isn't calculating length, just measuring spokes.

Buy 282s.


----------



## RHankey

+/- 1mm is typically not an issue. And not using bladed spokes, you can usually go 2-3mm longer and still have plenty of thread contact, though you may need to clip off or file donw the excess end of the spokes. Look at the other same side spokes in the wheel and see if the spokes are extending beyond the top of the nipple or not. If the current spokes are extending beyond the top of the nipple, then the 282mm is the way to go. If spokes don't even come close to the top of the nipple, then a 284mm will be the way to go.


----------

